# texlive: no latex binary



## sprock (Apr 25, 2014)

hello,

I installed texlive-base and texlive-texmf on FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p1 i386:

`pkg install texlive-base
pkg install texlive-texmf`

It seems the latex binary was not installed, at least it is not present in /usr/local/bin:

`which latex
latex: Command not found.`

The context binary _is_ present:

`which context
/usr/local/bin/context`

Is there some further action I need to take to get the latex binary?

Thanks,
sprock


----------



## trh411 (Apr 25, 2014)

sprock said:
			
		

> Is there some further action I need to take to get the latex binary?


/usr/local/bin/latex is provided by print/latex. See the first line of /usr/ports/print/latex/pkg-plist:

```
bin/latex
```


----------



## sprock (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for your reply.

The info for texlive-base says:

`Info:   TeX Live Typesetting System, base binaries`

so I assumed latex would be included (context evidently is).

Unfortunately print/latex fails to install:


```
===>  Installing for latex2e-2003.12_1
===>   latex2e-2003.12_1 depends on executable: tex - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if print/latex already installed
install: target directory `/usr/local/share/texmf/metafont' does not exist
usage: install [-bCcpSsUv] [-f flags] [-g group] [-m mode] [-o owner]
               [-M log] [-D dest] [-h hash] [-T tags]
               [-B suffix] [-l linkflags] [-N dbdir]
               file1 file2
       install [-bCcpSsUv] [-f flags] [-g group] [-m mode] [-o owner]
               [-M log] [-D dest] [-h hash] [-T tags]
               [-B suffix] [-l linkflags] [-N dbdir]
               file1 ... fileN directory
       install -dU [-vU] [-g group] [-m mode] [-N dbdir] [-o owner]
               [-M log] [-D dest] [-h hash] [-T tags]
               directory ...
*** Error code 64

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/print/latex
```

Thanks again.
sprock


----------



## trh411 (Apr 26, 2014)

When I installed print/texlive-full, latex(1) was installed:

```
# which latex
/usr/local/bin/latex
```
When I looked more closely, /usr/local/bin/latex is a symbolic link to /usr/local/bin/pdftex.

So it looks like the key to getting latex(1) is to install print/texlive-full.


----------



## asteriskRoss (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi @sprock, if you're feeling brave you can install TeXLive 2013 using ports-mgmt/portshaker, kindly provided by Romain Tartière.  Here are the installation instructions if you're interested in having a look.  I found that the print/texlive-full port had some annoying conflicts that prevented me from installing other ports I wanted to use on my desktop.


----------



## sprock (Apr 27, 2014)

hello and thanks for the responses.

I'm currently installing texlive-full.  Sorry *Ross, I'm too new on FreeBSD to feel comfortable trying anything that requires bravery.  However, if I have problems with TL2012, I'l give TL2013 a try.

Thanks again,
Roger


----------

